# Amp not powering on when connected to fuse



## skatingrocker17 (Feb 3, 2012)

I purchased an add-a-fuse to connect the remote wire of my amp to. People told me to put it in fuse spot 6 underneath the steering wheel which is power outlet. Well I did that and it didn't power the amp on, I tested the power outlet and it worked. Then I tried number 22 which is the ignition, it didn't work either.

What am I doing wrong or missing?


----------



## bubby2411 (Sep 3, 2011)

In the add a circuit do you have 2 fuses in the top of it? That's what happened to me once


----------



## skatingrocker17 (Feb 3, 2012)

No, just one. There's only one fuse for both slots I tried.


----------



## bubby2411 (Sep 3, 2011)

Put two 10amp fuses in there that's what I had to do to get mine to work


----------



## skatingrocker17 (Feb 3, 2012)

bubby2411 said:


> Put two 10amp fuses in there that's what I had to do to get mine to work


As opposed to one 20amp?


----------



## pntballer925 (Feb 27, 2011)

thats the point of the 2 fuse slots lol. you have to have 2 in it


----------



## bubby2411 (Sep 3, 2011)

Yes have the two tens instead of one 20


----------



## skatingrocker17 (Feb 3, 2012)

Okay my amp will be arriving tomorrow so I can test it out. I've been pulling an amp out of my other car to keep testing but I'm tired of doing that.

I got a Sundown SA-12 subwoofer too so I'm pretty excited. The stock radio really doesn't get very loud though, not until about 40/50


----------



## 1990tsi (Apr 29, 2011)

put a small amp on the stock front speakers. you will be surprised. I run 2 channels from an old PPI 5 channel to the stock front speakers and it's night and day. That sundown should get rediculous with the right box, and you'll drown out the speakers up front without an amp. 

what amp did you order?


----------



## skatingrocker17 (Feb 3, 2012)

It's a Kenwood KAC-8105D. It does 500 watts RMS at 2 ohms, I bought it thinking I would be using a Alpine Type-R (600 rms) but then I got the Sundown which can probably easily take 900+ rms. I'm thinking about amping the rest of the speakers now that you mention it, they are so quiet, I'll have to turn the gain way down. I don't have the speakers amped in my Malibu but I'm also not using the stock head unit either.


----------



## 1990tsi (Apr 29, 2011)

install is easy as well, assuming you're tapping into the front speaker leads for speaker level input or LOC, you just run 2 more sets of speaker wires to the trunk, and bam, you have everything you need in the trunk. I don't know if you need to amp the rears, I get decent results from using the stock rears on head unit power and the stock fronts on the PPI. All you'll need is a distribution block and a second small amp. That kenwood has RCA pre-outs so any amp will work. Heres one for $60 shipped that matches your sub amp Kenwood KAC-1502S (KAC1502S) 350W 2-Channel Stereo Amp w/ LPF
only problem is no HP filter, but you'll be better off than head unit power


----------



## skatingrocker17 (Feb 3, 2012)

Well, just thought I'd post an update.. it works. Can't wait to get the Sundown sub in, right now I just have two of my old subs installed in a sealed box. If I would of known I was getting a Sundown sub I would of went with a more powerful amp than just 500 watts rms.


----------

